
Tell HN: Bug found in Ubuntu “primes” utility - ColinWright
<p><pre><code>    $ primes 1154487209300 | head -1

    &gt; 1154487209303

    $ factor 1154487209303

    &gt; 1154487209303: 89669 12874987
</code></pre>
Is this known?  Where should I report it?
======
qbrass
[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bsdgames/+bug/7253...](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bsdgames/+bug/725367)

------
schoen
This utility in bsdgames was originally written by Landon Curt Noll, who is
still active on the Internet (I just received an e-mail message from him
today) and still quite interested in prime numbers (though perhaps not in
maintaining the utility, which he apparently wrote back in 1993). Maybe you
could drop him a note and ask about this?

~~~
ColinWright
Thanks - I've left him some messages.

~~~
schoen
Whoops, another commenter here found that this is a known bug, apparently
based on the program only having been designed to generate primes up to 2³².
The bug was apparently reported in Ubuntu seven years ago and still hasn't
been fixed...

